# side locker handles,



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys
am I being sad or what???
looking at molly this morning after having a nice polish over the weekend and noticed the side locker handles are a bit weathered,
has any one (techno 100) taken them off and sort of cleaned them up,
I was thinking of taking them off and give them a wire brushing and wondered what to treat them with, they are plastic right? so doubt any thing can be done,
if you don't ask,,,,,,,
Misty


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Are they grey plastic? If so, I was sticking some 3-in-One oil in one of our locker locks and accidentally dripped some on the plastic. I wiped it with a tissue, but noticed it brought an as-new look to the lock.

So, I got a cloth, and wiped all of them with 3-in-one. That was a year ago, and they still look pretty good.

Morph


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Morph,
they are a ****** grey if there is such a color :? :? 
will give it a go later
misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plastic primer and satin black pain in rattle cans, just respray them, a bit of creative masking or remove them, job done.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If the plastic looks dried out a spray and wipe with WD40 or similar will bring them up well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did that with mine, but only on one of them, lasted a few weeks then went grey again, painted them and never needed to touch them again, but the WD40 one took ages to get so it would take paint properly, due to the silicone content.


----------

